# Desert Tortoise Survey



## gummybearpoop (Oct 20, 2009)

Recently, I went on a desert tortoise survey with Arizona Game & Fish. We went to an area with a high density population. On my way, we saw two bald eagles by a river but I was unable to get photos.

The weather was nice the first night. We went for a dusk hike in search of herps, but didn't seen anything. Well, I saw a great horned owl on a saguaro but I couldn't get close enough for a decent night picture. 






Late in the night, I went on a night hike by myself despite reports of mountain lions in the area. But again, I didn't find any herps...but did see a striped skunk who was quicker than me....so no pics again!

Here is a pic of the survey area:





Target animals:





We woke up early and split into two groups. We were planning to search for about 4 hours as the heat would get up to 100 degrees midday. 

I was a little skeptical since we didn't find any reptiles the night before.
We hiked around and found some good signs:

Tortoise poop everywhere:





Burrows Too!





The other surveyors found a tortoise within 30 minutes, which we found out via radio.

Pic courtesy of AZG&F:





Our group searched for three hours, while we hear on the radio that the other group found 4 live tortoises and one dead tortoise.

I was getting frustrated when suddenly one of our group members yelled "TORTOISE!"

I ran over there and didn't see anything, but upon closer investigation:





Still don't see?





We did our survey stuff. The others said they have never found a tortoise this small in the "wild". I believe only a handful of juveniles have been found in this area in the past decade.






























Goodbye little guy! Good luck!







I look forward to next years' surveys and want to thank Arizona Game & Fish along with all the feelow volunteers.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh man!!! That adult is simply the most beautiful tortoise I have ever seen.


----------



## jdawn (Oct 21, 2009)

What an exciting venture to be a part of! And, great photos! Definitely continue to share your visuals when you go on your next survey~ And I wish that little tort all the luck in the world! Thanks again, JD


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2009)

What an interesting life you lead! That little baby tortoise is quite different-looking from the babies that grow here in California.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Oct 21, 2009)

Woow what a beautie!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Oct 21, 2009)

They are great pics! Thank you for sharing! I love the baby.


----------



## Laura (Oct 21, 2009)

Pretty little guy.. didnt look to happy tho.. 
See where they live and the nothing they have to eat, and we spoil ours in captivity! 
what an awsome trip..I love seeing critters in their natural habitats.


----------



## Candy (Oct 21, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing as Laura. What do they drink out there and when do they? He looked a little dehydrated to me didn't you think so? His little legs looked like all wrinkled skin although he was very cute. Great pictures though thanks for posting your trip.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 21, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> Oh man!!! That adult is simply the most beautiful tortoise I have ever seen.



If I didn't know the story behind the picture, I would have said that was a captive bred tortoise because of the pristine condition of his shell. Even the gular has growth lines on it.

Yvonne


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 21, 2009)

Awwwww the baby is adorable. At first glance I would have sworn it was a Redfoot!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 23, 2009)

What a beauty! It amazes me that the tortoises live in that kind of habitat. I also didn't realize you had bald eagles in your area. Sounds like you had a wonderful time. I would really love to go on such an adventure someday.


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow that is amazing!! I want your life! 
That little guy is soo cute


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the comments

Chikat, you can have my life but let me keep my girlfriend and tortoises. 8)

I enjoy keeping exotics, but I believe it is important to involve ourselves in local conservation. Trying to save/help what is in our backyards. All our chelonian friends are in danger. 



Jacqui said:


> What a beauty! It amazes me that the tortoises live in that kind of habitat. I also didn't realize you had bald eagles in your area. Sounds like you had a wonderful time. I would really love to go on such an adventure someday.



Jacqui, I didn't know either that they favored this habitat in that area. Just because we are in a desert doesn't mean we can't have bald eagles. haha just kiddin. Actually, southeastern Arizona is known worldwide to have one of the most diverse area of various flora and fauna.
I will let you know when the next adventure comes around and maybe you and your man can come down. 

Btw, I quit the zoo job with the galapagos and aldabra tortoises. You guys missed out! Sorry!

From the AZF&F website:
"Each population favors different habitats because they have evolved separately across a large range. The Mojave population inhabits Mojave desertscrub, where it is generally found in the flat inter-montane basins. The Sonoran desert tortoise, found in Sonoran desertscrub and semidesert grassland, prefers rocky slopes and bajadas. The Sinaloan desert tortoise inhabits tropical deciduous forest."


----------



## Madortoise (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------

